# Problem mit SATA2-Festplatte



## voelzi (31. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe zwei nahezu identische PC-System (AMD-64 mit 3000 und 3200 Prozessor, jeweils 512MB, Betriebssystem SUSE 10.1). 

In einem der beiden Rechner setze ich eine IDE-Festplatte ein, wohin gegen in dem anderen eine SATA2 von WesternDigital arbeitet. 
Die IDE Festplatte arbeitet bisher ohne Probleme.

Die SATA-Festplatte erzeugt dahingegen eine Reihe von Problemen. Wiederholt tritt der Fehler auf, dass sich SUSE in einer der Partition einen Fehler entdeckt, woraufhin das System nur noch im Konsolenmodus weiterarbeitet. SUSE empfiehlt  nach einer automatischen Prüfung der Festplatte die Prüfung manuell zu wiederholen. Das Ganze führt aber zu nichts.

Der Fehler lässt sich aber ganz einfach beheben. In dem man mittels der Installations-CD eine Aktualisierung durchführt, behebt sich der Fehler. Das Interessante daran ist, dass die Aktualisierung noch nicht mal ausgeführt werden muss.  Der Fehler ist auch behoben, wenn die Aktualiserung nach der Auswahl der Software abgebrochen wird.  

Hat SUSE 10.1 ein kleines Problem mit SATA-Festplatten? Empfiehlt es sich daher lieber eine IDE-Platte einzusetzen? Oder hat vielleicht nur die Fetsplatte eine Macke?
Wie sehen eure Erfahrungen mit SATA-Platten aus?


Gruß 
Voelzi


----------

